# Sharpen a Skewchigouge?



## spnemo (Sep 1, 2010)

Does anyone know how to sharpen a Skewchigouge?  I love using the tool but it came pre-sharpened from woodcraft and the sharpening instructions are useless (to me).  I would really appreciate the help.

Sean


----------



## Russianwolf (Sep 1, 2010)

If memory serves the upper side of the tool is flat. Tools like that are designed to be sharpened by simply sanding/grinding that upper surface flat.

Edit, it may be slightly concave instead of flat thinking of it. but that's what you want to work at, not the profile on the bottom side.


----------



## spnemo (Sep 1, 2010)

Would hitting it with a few passes of the diamond hone work?


----------



## Gary Max (Sep 1, 2010)

I got rid of mine------I hate tools that I can't sharpen.


----------



## BigguyZ (Sep 1, 2010)

There is a conical slip stone available for sharpening gauges.  I've always used that to hone/ sharpen the tops of all my gouges.  If the top of the chisel is concave, that would be the way to go.


----------



## KenV (Sep 1, 2010)

I sharpen it on the bevel as needed.  Touchup hone on the top if I am not wanting to hit the grinder.    

Periodically have to regrind to move the curve towards the handle.   Use the calipers to keep the flat really close to midline (1/2 the thickness).   

Same technique that Don Pencil uses for his small insert hollowing tools with round tool bits.  -- comperable to the sharpening of square insert tool bits for the end of the steel.


----------

